# 2005 Cripple Creek Catfish Tourney Schedule



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I finally got the 2005 schedule together. We are going to try something out this year to see if it works. As you know we will be hosting another bash for OGF here at Cripple Creek on Saturday, June 11. Many of you drive a long distance to participate in these outings, or in our tourneys, so we are having our June Cat event that evening for those who want to stay. This will make for one long drive rather than two. The tent will be up too so the weigh-in Sunday morning will be a little fancier than usual and protected from the weather. Here's the 2005 schedule:
April 23
May 14
June 11
July 30
August 20
September 17
October 8

See ya here!!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS for the update and for all your help at the OGF outting!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome Jim, Can't wait for this year again. My goal is to place 2 times this year since I placed once last year! Will be good fun!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

maybe I'll place in one of them things too...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Maybe Fishnasty?? I know you are one of the most likely to place. Well, along with the other 2 guys that always fish together. I don't mean you fish with them, I just mean the other 2 that fish together that always place.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Wheres Cripple Creek at?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

3 or 4 miles north of Tappan Lake Dam on route 250.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

hrmm ill be damnd...I know where tappan is and where the damn is...Ill have to check it out...


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey what are the times for the tournament, and other info. I have never fished one of ur tournaments corey. and was just wandering. thanks


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

We are 2 miles West of the dam on Rte.#250. Registration starts at 4:00pm on Saturday. Weigh-in starts at 7:30am the next morning.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

How much is the registration for ur tournys?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Main tourney is $10.00 (Channel Cat only). Separate pots for Flathead ($5.00), Big Fish ($1.00, Channel), and Odd Fish ($1.00, any species other than Catfish).


----------

